# Good jackets for riding?



## sweetxsour35 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have some extra money and I was thinking about getting a jacket to ride in in the winter and to wear around the barn. I want something water resistant and something like a windbreaker but still light because I tend to get really warm when I ride.

I was thinking something like this:
The North Face Women's Jackets & Vests WOMEN'S WINDWALL® 1 JACKET

But I don't know if any of you have come across something better, and I wanted some other opinions. Also I wanted something a bit cheaper :lol:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trista (Sep 11, 2011)

I bough a columbia jacket. I wanted a windbreaker/ rain proof and warm.  so I got the two in one style which is great! since i live in Vancouver, wa I was able to you my friend and family discount and bought my jacket at cost but i do know they are cheaper then most northface jackets.

Columbia Sportswear | Womens Jacket Shells and Winter Jackets


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Paying about $50 extra for the name there. Its just a light fleece jacket.
Id look at Cabelas. There store brand stuff is pretty well made and you can get any level of warmth you want. I got a really nice frog tog waterproof breathable jacket shell. can wear it alone or with a fleece zip up jacket underneath.Cabela's: Lightweight Jackets & Coats


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Joe4d said:


> Paying about $50 extra for the name there. Its just a light fleece jacket.


I agree. I get similar in local Kohls and Boscovs for $20-30. 

OP, if you look for the warm winter jacket look for something windproof/waterproof - will work better and keep you warmer.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Not water proof but its a riding jacket and i will get one closer to winter. I am a guy and they only come in mens. Jaipur Polo Men's riding jacket | Men's Riding jacket | Men's Riding Apparel | Equestrian Clothing


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

With North Face, you're just paying for the name. I recently bought a softshell too, and really like it. I had to look around though because many of them weren't very long in back, so when I was riding my lower back would get cold! lol 
Sierra Trading Post is a pretty decently priced place to shop from. They also have very good customer service. 
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/womens-softshell-jackets~d~630/


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been looking at these for winter riding:
Storm Chaser 3-in-1 Jacket: Rain Jackets at L.L.Bean

Just because I can wear it together, or separate, depending on the weather and temperature. 

And if that doesn't float your boat  have a look around the LL Bean website. They have some very sensible options for less than $150.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't buy equestrian jackets, coats, tops unless it's for a show - there's no reason why we need something made specifically for horses. 

I get my stuff from Cabella's too!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

My barn used to have a tack shop and they were having a sale so I got for 80 bucks a down riding jacket from Horseware. I regretfully cannot find a picture of the model online. It's very warm and comfy, and it breaths nicely, however it isn't the best for water. It would be ok in a light rain or snowfall, but not a heavy one for a long period of time. I don't go trail riding though, so it's fine for me. You can also unzip the sleeves and turn it into a vest but I don't like the way it looks so I use my light weight, water proof, down vest in the fall when it's less cold.  That vest i got at a sport store for 45 bucks. It was 60% off, so my mom convinced me to buy it. Happy I did because it fits so nicely and it feels like it was made for riding.  It's the perfect length in the back


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I second Opus on LL Bean gear. They have awesome quality and really good return policies on most products. They're a little pricey, but put out better products than your local discount department stores from what I've seen. Happy shopping!


----------

